# The Wildest,  Weirdest, or Most Origional Halloween Costume You Have Worn or Seen



## hauntedtexan (Apr 14, 2017)

For a few years, I had vampire makeup and blood on my face and hands that was topped off with a Santa Clause Suit. As we were rushing to get out for the party, I wasn't thinking and answered a knock on the door to see a little princess say "trick or DADDY" The she dropped her candy bag and ran to her laughing dad's arms. The dad said what a great idea for a costume and how I may have saved him a lot of money on Christmas presents. He didn't think "Santa's coming" would thrill her much anymore.... I did feel bad, though....so I didn't answer the door the next Halloween...


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 14, 2017)

A Vampirical Santa would be the worst thing I could ever conjure up! I shudder to think of what you looked like the next Halloween.


----------



## jujube (Apr 14, 2017)

I was the Bride of Frankenstein one year.  I had to tease my hair completely to build the towering hairstyle and it took me three days to get the teasing out.   I'm sure I lost some with all the combing.  Another year I was the World's Oldest Playboy Bunny....it was spectacular in a horrifying way.   I did "Carmen Miranda" one year with a big basket of plastic fruit on my head.  I had no idea how heavy a basket of plastic fruit could get after a couple of hours and how much my neck was going to hurt.  My chiropractor was amused and ordered a new Corvette.  

My late husband and I always went full-out for Halloween and I made some doozies over the years.  One year he wanted to be a slot machine so I made him a slot machine costume, complete with the rolling display, a light and siren on top of his head and a tray that he dropped tokens into.  His arm, covered in silver lame, was the handle that you pulled.  The other arm was inside the slot machine, operating the lights, siren and stuff that he threw in the tray.  

We had some good times.  There used to be really fun Halloween parties but nobody seems to throw them any more. 
Another year, I made him a bass boat to wear complete with a motor on the back that ran.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Apr 15, 2017)

*Current halloween mask*

This is my current Halloween mask. So much easier than the vampire makeup and those hateful colored contact lenses. Since I live in Texas, I found a little cowboy hat for it's little head. The mask has a big collar piece attached that the coat goes over.


----------



## jujube (Apr 15, 2017)

Wow!  Did you make that? It's a work of art!


----------



## hauntedtexan (Apr 15, 2017)

Bought it online from this site: https://www.thehorrordome.com/products/alien-mind-control-collector-halloween-mask-hdm367


----------



## IKE (Apr 15, 2017)

I'd dress up like a hoodlum......tight jeans, hair slicked back, cigarettes rolled up in my t-shirt sleeve and big heavy engineer boots with a buckle on them.

Hmmm.......never mind, I always dressed like that.


----------



## Lara (Apr 15, 2017)

I found this fashion model online and labeled it a "plate of potato chips" 
for the purpose of a halloween costume in an online Cooking Forum:


----------



## Whisper (Apr 16, 2017)

I was Angus Young for Halloween one year. I'm not sure if that's wild or weird but certainly different.


----------

